# Tricking out your ATV



## LlipRipper (Dec 10, 2004)

Looking for ideas on how to trick out my ATV for ice fishing. I know there are some very clever ideas for carrying our gear on a 4 wheeler. I want to use it on the bay so I want to carry my shanty not drag it, I think it would be easier on the gear. The more ideas the better. Thanks in advance. Al


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm not too terribly worried about dragging my shanty,,hence the tow bar. I also added the Maddog gear bag on the back and the 3 ring bucket holder on the back. That bucket holder is AWESOME. I guess now all I need is a holder for my GPS,, I don't wanna shell out 60 bucks for one. My main goal was to be BUNGY CORD FREE!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

This might be better served in the ATV forum.


----------



## LlipRipper (Dec 10, 2004)

I went to that platform first but it was about racing, revving and making noise. The info I am after pertains to ice fishing and Saginaw bay so that is why I posted here. I felt I would get the results I wanted here better than there. It's not so much the ATV but the mounting of icefishing gear to the ATV. If it's so wrong for it to be here then let me know and I will post it somewhere else. Thanks.


----------



## LlipRipper (Dec 10, 2004)

I also have a tow bar which I use on the inland lakes. The ice is so rough on the bay I am concerned about the wear and bouncing of the sled. I do like the bucket ring you have, who makes it and where are they available? My gps came with a gimbal mount so I am lucky there. I built a box for the front rack that I can put my power auger on. I haven't used it much yet but it seems to work good. We need more ice!!!


----------



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

I bought a treestand/ bowcase carrier for my quad and it is ajustable enough to carry my shanty just fine, I have 8 inch riser on the back grill and a 4 inch one on the front to carry everything I need. but I don't have room to hook up the 3 ring bucket holder.


----------



## pilatusbahn (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a similar setup as the previous post, but I do bungy cord 3 milk crates onto the back rack of my ATV. I also have the 3 rings that hold buckets a uddy of mine that welds made it for me or you can spend $60.00 (not sure on price) off the internet. Pull Sled with homemade version and yes it does get bumped around a bit, but just make sure you have a cover for it and that will keep gear in and snow out.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

LlipRipper said:


> I also have a tow bar which I use on the inland lakes. The ice is so rough on the bay I am concerned about the wear and bouncing of the sled. I do like the bucket ring you have, who makes it and where are they available? My gps came with a gimbal mount so I am lucky there. I built a box for the front rack that I can put my power auger on. I haven't used it much yet but it seems to work good. We need more ice!!!


I got mine from Cabela's,,, after I bought mine and mounted it,, they came out with a version that actually "folds up". Mine is stuck where its at.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

LlipRipper said:


> I went to that platform first but it was about racing, revving and making noise. The info I am after pertains to ice fishing and Saginaw bay so that is why I posted here. I felt I would get the results I wanted here better than there. It's not so much the ATV but the mounting of icefishing gear to the ATV. If it's so wrong for it to be here then let me know and I will post it somewhere else. Thanks.


AS you probably noticed, this is accessible from both forums. Thought it would be better that way.


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

LlipRipper said:


> I also have a tow bar which I use on the inland lakes. The ice is so rough on the bay I am concerned about the wear and bouncing of the sled. I do like the bucket ring you have, who makes it and where are they available? My gps came with a gimbal mount so I am lucky there. *I built a box for the front rack that I can put my power auger on.* I haven't used it much yet but it seems to work good. We need more ice!!!


LIipRipper,

I plan to put a box on the front of my ATV that will also hold my power auger. If you have a picture of It I might be able to copy how you secure it to the top of the box. They sell metal auger ATV mounts but they are way over priced. I even thought about buying some rubber coated shovel hangers they sell at the hardware store that would hold the auger. 

Thanks Jay


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

My wife got me the Ducks Unlimited cargo bags. Nice size bag for the rear or front rack, saddle bag thingy for over the gas tank, one fender mount bag, a removable duffle bag and the hand warmers that go over the handlebar grips. Nice gift to go along with the new Quad. 

I am looking into the 3 hole bucket carrier. I also want to be able to kennel a dog in a dog crate, so I am looking into a hitch reciever besides the one thats on the machine. 

I work in a pattern shop/woodshop and we have a machining facility, so I can fab just about anything I need. Think I will use the machine for a couple months and then start playing around with truley tricking it out...


----------



## LlipRipper (Dec 10, 2004)

Be glad to. Sorry for the delay in responding, haven't been to this thread for a while. I don't have a picture but I will get one tomorrow and try to post it for you. The two ends of the box are higher than the front and back. I cut out a slot on one end that just clears the gear box of the auger. The other end has a slot just large enough for the shaft to slide into. A bungee over the middle holds the auger in place. I will put in the dimensions when I post the photo.


----------



## LlipRipper (Dec 10, 2004)

There take that computer. I figured you out!

I didn't think posting an image would be that difficult but it is outside my current abilities. You can click on my photo icon and view the photos. 
The small notch for the auger end is 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 inches and the larger one for the power head is 3 1/2 wide x 3 inches. If you have any questions feel free to ask, well, except how to post an image. lol


----------

